# Friend For a Foe Tabs



## VinnyBoosh (Nov 14, 2011)

I posted this thread in the wrong section which is why it was closed. Complete n00b moment. Anyway, welcome FFAF fans! I've been a SevenString.org dweller for a while, and I figured I'd start this thread since there was not one started already on this topic! I read a post from FFAF saying they were gonna be tabbing out the new EP, but said they weren't very experienced. With this thread, I'm hoping to get at least some of the songs tabbed out to help 'em out. I started Vultaggio. I don't have a 7 string yet due to monetary issues, so I can only do so much! Here's the link to the Vultaggio file. Hope you guys will contribute! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49527149/Vultaggio.tg


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone wanna give tabbing this out a shot?


----------



## VinnyBoosh (Dec 24, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> Anyone wanna give tabbing this out a shot?



I'll get on it. So glad they made a cover video to make things easier!

EDIT: Here's what I have so far. I'll continue to work on it when I wake up. Feel free to add anything if you can! https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Niacin.tg?w=e5509415 Also, here's a gp5 version. https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Niacin.gp5?w=4347bfb3


----------



## thall7 (Dec 24, 2011)

Can't get the tabs to download, keep getting a 403 error. Am I just doing something wrong (I have a dropbox account) or are the tabs at a new link now?


----------



## VinnyBoosh (Dec 24, 2011)

thall7 said:


> Can't get the tabs to download, keep getting a 403 error. Am I just doing something wrong (I have a dropbox account) or are the tabs at a new link now?


That's actually my fault. I didn't copy the public link when I posted the links. Here they are. Tuxguitar http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49527149/Niacin.tg GP5 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49527149/Niacin.gp5

I also realized I called the video a 'cover' instead of a playthrough. Excuse my mistake.


----------



## isis07 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll let Chris and Tony know about this thread so they can at least give out the chords to the songs. We're dummies with guitar pro and having issues/impatient about trying to tab these out over 4/4 in GP. I'm almost positive we'll do more detailed play through videos as well.


----------



## VinnyBoosh (Dec 26, 2011)

isis07 said:


> I'll let Chris and Tony know about this thread so they can at least give out the chords to the songs. We're dummies with guitar pro and having issues/impatient about trying to tab these out over 4/4 in GP. I'm almost positive we'll do more detailed play through videos as well.


Any help you guys provide will be much appreciated. The videos help a great deal. I personally stick with using Tuxguitar since it's easier for me to understand and navigate. I'm completely lost in GP. Anyways, thanks again!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 26, 2011)

VinnyBoosh said:


> That's actually my fault. I didn't copy the public link when I posted the links. Here they are. Tuxguitar http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49527149/Niacin.tg GP5 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49527149/Niacin.gp5
> 
> I also realized I called the video a 'cover' instead of a playthrough. Excuse my mistake.



This as far as I am right now  I can't seem to figure out that little bridge (the one empty measure you have) in the beginning of the tapping


----------



## VinnyBoosh (Dec 26, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> This as far as I am right now  I can't seem to figure out that little bridge (the one empty measure you have) in the beginning of the tapping


Did you make progress? If so, you forgot to post the link to the file. And yea, that little bridge is a tricky bastard!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 29, 2011)

VinnyBoosh said:


> Did you make progress? If so, you forgot to post the link to the file. And yea, that little bridge is a tricky bastard!



Nope  I really only want to learn that intro too so it's frustrating


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 29, 2011)

I think Tony had plans to tab out some songs, I'll ask him and Chris, but if not, I've learnt the majority of the EP.


----------



## xtonymarsx (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah...so, I'm a dick. When we recorded that bridge part (if I'm thinking the right part), I just kinda went nuts. I end up playing the intro tapping a little bit different each time we play it live. If one of you guys wants to hit me up on skype or something, I can try to walk you through it though. 

Skype: xtonymarsx


----------



## Ubica_Padonkoff (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anyone seen the tabs for the song "For Less"?


----------

